# f:labeled_text_input without line break



## davejay (Dec 17, 2008)

File: galleryInfo.lrweb
Is there any way to have both the text lebel and text box in the same line without line break?

f:labeled_text_input always seem to put the textbox below the label. 

I tried wrapping within f:row and setting fill_horizontal = 1 but it's not working.
Thanks!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Dec 17, 2008)

If you could, it would break the layout and the panels would go far to right out of sight.


----------



## davejay (Dec 17, 2008)

Sean, 
Following code allows to display both Label and textbox side by side if using galleryMaker.xml. The text input box width auto adjusts to fit within the same line.
<mx:HBox ag:layout="fill_horizontal=1, spacing=1',">
<mx:HBox>
<mx:Label text="Label" />
<ag:mruPopup value="label" />
</mx:HBox>
<mx:TextInput ag:maximumLength="5''" ag:resizeToFitTextHeight="true" id="label" ag:layout="text_color=AgPanel.bright_text_color," />
</mx:HBox>
But I have no idea how to acheive it if writing in galleryInfo.lrweb


----------



## Sean McCormack (Dec 18, 2008)

Show me a screen cap dave so I can see exactly what you mean?


----------



## davejay (Dec 19, 2008)

Screenshot attached. Thanks for looking into this.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Dec 20, 2008)

I thought that's what you meant. AFAIK, you can't, although f:labeled_text_input has changed to allow more than 15' chars for 2.2. I know there's now a maximum length parameter added.


----------



## davejay (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you. I also noticed f:labeled_text_input doesnt have the parameter to enabled/disable the textbox based on other ui selection.
Setting enabled=false, within f:labeled_text_input doesn't work.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Dec 28, 2008)

Adding a checkbox to it has already been added as a feature request by both myself and Matthew.


----------

